# PCD Not an Option Feb 2022?



## kronos571 (11 mo ago)

Hi all. New member here. Just placing our order for an X5 and wanted to do PCD. However, the dealer tells us today that the PCD is not available currently due to backlog. Has anyone else run into this? Does anyone know if there are other options like coming back later to still do the factory tour and hands-on portion without paying for a class, etc.? As (soon-to-be) new BMW owners, we were really looking forward to the opportunity to do this.

Thanks!


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Interesting. Just placed an order for PCD. Nothing said about suspension of the program. Production status currently 150.


----------



## CHSBoater (Aug 8, 2013)

I've got performance delivery next week.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

This has been discussed in past posts that your BMW Center doesn't want tp process the minimal paper work and is concerned about the post-sale survey score that is tied into their 'bonus' money of 5% of your MRSP.


----------



## aRifle (11 mo ago)

I ordered my X5 on 2/14/22 and asked if I could do the PCD and they said since it's already in production (tentative completion 3/10/22) PCD is not an option. I wished they would've mentioned it when I ordered...and a lot of other things.


----------

